# Woolly Wrecktifier



## prairiestate (Feb 16, 2019)

I built a Wrecktifier on one of the old boards with an error. I followed the repair instructions (which were super easy to follow and fix). Bypass works fine, all the controls work, but with extremely reduced treble. Almost sounds like there is still another wall to break through to really make it "sing".
I've looked at my cap values, fixed a mistake and I'm still getting the same sound. Voltages look good, but here they are in case anyone notices anything weird. Any help is appreciated!

DC jack: 9.63

IC1
1: 4.68
2: 4.68
3: 4.48
4: 0
5: 4.46
6: 4.68
7: 4.68
8: 9.35

IC2
1: 4.68
2: 4.68
3: 4.67
4: 0
5: 4.68
6: 4.68
7: 4.82
8: 9.35

IC3
1: 4.68
2: 4.68
3: 4.47
4: 0
5: 4.68
6: 4.68
7: 4.68
8: 9.35


----------



## prairiestate (Feb 17, 2019)

As suspected, it was a capacitor problem. 2200pf caps were in the 220pf stash and got populated in the PCB.
Consider it fixed and rocking.


----------

